# Anyone know where I can buy a cheap honey extractor?



## spudrocket (Feb 13, 2013)

I have been beekeeping for a while and decided I wanted to make extracting honey easier for me (and my wallet) and wanted to know if anyone found a really good deal an a 2-4 frame honey extractor.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

you probably don't want a cheap one. Just keep looking on craigslist and other local online classifieds. -js


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?274900-New-Honey-Extractor
This is the first time I tried to copy a link and I dont know if it will work, but this guy is selling some 2 framers. Hes here on beesource under for sale


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

It worked!


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 19, 2012)

Mann Lake has a 3/6 frame stainless extracter kit on sale through tomorrow. It includes a stand, knife, sieve, bucket with spout and scratcher.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/page94.html


----------

